# 2003 Altima 2.5s engine DESTROYED from loose Power Valve Screws.



## lax26grad (Sep 29, 2005)

I am a new member to the forum. I have been actively trying to find other individuals who have been affected by loose Power Valve screws in their 2003 Nissan Altima 2.5s.

There is currently a recall on 2004 and 2005 Altimas with the 2.5s engine with VINs starting with 1N4AL11. The recall campaign ID for this problem is P5202. However, the same problem affects the 2003 Altima with the 2.5s engine, but Nissan North America has not added the 2003 year model to the recall. Both the 2003s and the 2004s have the exact same engine and I am a case in point of someone experiencing the exact same issue. However, Nissan has of yet not stated whether they will add the 2003 to the Recall Campaign.

I wanted to first let other 2003 Altima owners with the 2.5s engine become aware of this issue. Secondly don't pay to have the problem fixed, it needs to be reported to Nissan North America that the 2003 models are affected by this Power Valve Screw issue.

Here is the kicker: One of the Power Valve screws located in the Intake manifold of the engine came loose and shot through the engine, ruining engine compression (in turn destroying the engine) and it also destroyed the exhaust manifold, O2 sensor and Power Valve Intake and Power Valve plates. The grand total as quoted to fix the problem is valued at over $7500, more than half the current value of the car.

Please be sure and not let this happen to you. I have been on the phone with Nissan North America and my Dealership. My dealership has been extremely honest with me and is working with me to get Nissan North America to add the 2003-year models to the Recall Campaign. If you have had a similar problem and had to pay for it, or if you are experiencing power loss, hearing engine rattle, unusual engine vibration, or hear a motorcycle engine type noise or muffler type sound coming from the engine, than you may be experiencing problems with the power valve.

In most cases you should have the screws checked and tightened by your dealership, in cases like mine a lot of things went screwy and are racking up a price tag which I refuse to pay for since this exact problem is well documented on the same engines of the same can on the 2004 and 2005 models.

I hope this information saves someone out there both money and time. If you have already experienced this issue than please let me know. We are currently mounting evidence related to this issue in an attempt to make Nissan North America aware of the issue and add the 2003 model to the recall campaign as well as address the damage. If not we will need to file a class action lawsuit related to this issue. Thank you, I look forward to your questions and further threads.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

There hasn't been much issue with the Altimas, but the Sentra's with the 2.5 had bad problems with the butterfly screws.

Check the B-15 Sentra section on this site and i'm sure you will find more information on this.


----------



## GX628 (Jul 21, 2005)

Yo man thats crazy man, I say you should call every single day about this man. I wouldn't want to buy a car and freaking let it destroy itself. Thats freaking ridculous. Good luck man.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

GX628 said:


> Yo man thats crazy man, I say you should call every single day about this man. I wouldn't want to buy a car and freaking let it destroy itself. Thats freaking ridculous. Good luck man.


I've been working as a Nissan tech for 5 years now and we've replaced maybe 6 engines, 4 in Altimas and 2, Spec V engines, ALL FREE, courtesy of NNA(Nissan North America)


----------



## lax26grad (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks. Nissan is trying to drag their feet right now. On Monday the 26th they told me they'd get back to me in 24 hours, it took them a week and 4 service reps later from Nissan North America to finally get the ball rolling in the right direction. Was the compression off on the engines that needed to be replaced on those other Altimas? 

I know the computer will try and compensate for bad compression, but that doesn't mean the problem is fixed, or does it? Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Obs (Oct 10, 2005)

lax26grad said:


> Thanks. Nissan is trying to drag their feet right now. On Monday the 26th they told me they'd get back to me in 24 hours, it took them a week and 4 service reps later from Nissan North America to finally get the ball rolling in the right direction. Was the compression off on the engines that needed to be replaced on those other Altimas?
> 
> I know the computer will try and compensate for bad compression, but that doesn't mean the problem is fixed, or does it? Thanks for your reply.


They sent me a recall mail for my 2.5S to have it serviced because the power valved screws may become loose. They say it could do all sorts of stuff, including turning on the service engine soon light. Admittedly, after reading it closer, I might notice idling issues, or power loss. I guess I ought to take that in


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

You should take any recall seriously.


----------



## lax26grad (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey Guys, we really need your help and you need to help yourselves out. Myself and a few others on the site have gone to the NHTSA's (National Highway Transportation Safety Administration) website and filled out a complaint related to the Power Valve Screws coming loose.

It only takes less that 5 minutes to fill out a report. It only takes a few of us for NHTSA to actually take note and FORCE Nissan into making a recall happen. Whether you fixed your Power Valve screws yourself or had severe problems and had to go to the dealership to have the situation taken care of, then it still helps.

The website is http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/ This takes you to the page where you can file a complaint. The site will ask you to fill in basic information about the year and make of your car and all that good stuff. The site is a great resource for making car manufacturers OWN UP to the design mistakes they have made.

Be honest, but be sure to tell them the following things:

1) That your Power Valve Screws were either loose or missing
2) Whether you experienced any power loss or rough idle
3) If your car stalled on the road and froze up (This happened to both me and some other guys on another forum (nissanclub.com), and in both cases we narrowly escaped death)
4) If there was any engine damage (In my case I have been quoted over $5500 in damages on top of the grave safety concerns)
5) Let the NHTSA know that there is already a Voluntary Service Campaign on the 04 and 05 models, but that us 02 and 03 owners have the exact same engine and are experiencing the exact same problems)

Your report to NHTSA can be as short as a paragraph. But filling out a complaint will insure that you are compensated for any hidden damage that has occured as a result of the Power Valve screws coming loose. You may have already fixed the screws yourself, but there may be hidden damage in the engine or other components that you'll have to pay for later if they progressively get worse.

If we all work together to get the NHTSA to MANDATE a recall on our cars, you'll be safe from having to pay any out of pocket expenses. If the damages were a result of the Power Valve screws you're covered.

Again, help other guys out, help all Altima owners out and most importantly, help yourself by filling out an NHTSA report. They're easy to fill out and the NHTSA really does take action.

I researched on their site that it only took 3 (THREE) reports to the NHTSA for them to MANDATE a FULL BLOWN RECALL on the hangar pin issue. If you're not aware of the issue, it is a problem where screws on the exhaust manifold catch debris from the road and can cause your car to catch on fire and EXPLODE!!! That is clearly a safety issue and so is the Power Valve Screws issue that we're all having.

HERE IS AN EXAMPLE OF MY REPORT: Obviously don’t copy and paste it verbatim, but feel free to use it as a template:

NHTSA REPORT: POWER VALVE SCREWS ON 2003 NISSAN ALTIMA
2003 NISSIAN ALTIMA 2.5 STALLED ON THE HIGHWAY. CAR HAD BEEN IDLING VERY ROUGH AND ENGINE VIBRATION AS WELL AS INTERMITTEN POWER LOSS 24 HOURS PRIOR TO ISSUE. AT TIME OF FAILURE, THE POWER STEERING AND BRAKES LOCKED UP WHILE TRAVELING AT 70MPH ON BUSY HIGHWAY MOUNTAIN PASS. I WAS ALMOST KILLED AS CAR DRIFTED WITH NO CONTROL INTO OTHER TRAFFIC. CAR WAS ABLE TO BE RESTARTED. TOOK CAR TO THE DEALERSHIP. THE MOTOR STARTED SHAKING ON DRIVE BACK TO DEALERSHIP. DEALER FOUND THAT THERE WAS A SCREW LOOSE. THEY FOUND THE SCREW MISSING HAD COME FROM THE POWER VALVE INTAKE IN THE POWER VALVE. THEY HAD TO THE REMOVE THE EXHAUT MANIFOLD TO GET THE SCREW OUT, THE DEALER HAD TO REPLACE THE MANAFOLD INTAKE/VALVE AND CYLINDER #4/ 02 SENSOR/ THE GASKET EXHAUST/GASKET ADAPTER, AND THE GASKET MANAFOLD AS THE SCREW HAD SHOT TROUGH THE ENGINE DESTROYING MOST OF IT. THE DEALERSHIP STATED THAT THERE WAS A RECALL FOR THIS PROBLEM, BUT ONLY ON SOME 2004 AND 2005 MODELS, NOT MY 2003. THIS PROBLEM IS DOCUMENTED IN OTHER 2002 AND 2003 MODELS ON THIS ODI WEBSITE AND ON INTERENT FORUMS AS PER MY RESEARCH. NISSAN NORTH AMERICA REFUSES TO ADDRESS THE PROBLEMS IN THE 2002 AND 2003 MODELS AS I HAVE ATTEMPTED TO WORK WITH THEM IN A REASONABLE MANNER. THIS IS A POTENTAILY FATAL ISSUE AS NOTED IN DIFFERENT INDIVIDUALS EXPERIENCE THE SAME PROBLEMS WITH ENGINES CATCHING ON FIRE OR CAR STALLING AND LOCKING UP IN TRAFFIC. INTERESTED IN PURSUING A CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT. ODI HAS DONE NOTHING TO MAKE CONTACT WITH ME OR OPEN AN INVESTIGATION. PROBLEM STARTED ON SEPTEMBER 24, 2005.

I hope this post helps. Please feel free to PM me or e-mail me with any concerns or questions. -Ryan


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

This topic doesn't apply to me directly, as I have a VQ-powered Alti. However, I like to think I'm fairly well-informed when it comes to engine mechanical matters, and I've never heard of a "power valve" before. Can someone elaborate on this a bit? Are we talking about the butterfly valve in the throttle body or something else?

Update: Just googled for "power valve", and the only references I can find are for 2-cycle motors with this device on the exhaust port.

TIA!


----------



## jr7604 (Oct 24, 2005)

Obs said:


> They sent me a recall mail for my 2.5S to have it serviced because the power valved screws may become loose. They say it could do all sorts of stuff, including turning on the service engine soon light. Admittedly, after reading it closer, I might notice idling issues, or power loss. I guess I ought to take that in


I've got a 2005 Altima 2.5s, just changed intake, and resonator and muffler. My car matches the above description for the Recall VIN number specified up top too, but I haven't gotten such mail. Should I try and take it to the dealership anyway?


----------



## lax26grad (Sep 29, 2005)

To answer blitzboi's question, yes the Power Valve is the same as the butterfly valve in the throttle body. Nissan North America (in their Voluntary Service Campaign papers) refers to it as the Power Valve. There are small screws on the valve that come loose and get sucked into the engine.

To answer jr7604's question, YES, you should take the car into the dealership. You might not have received a letter from Nissan North America (NNA) because the current recall is really a Voluntary Service Campign. The difference between a recall and a Volutary Service Campaign (VSC) is that in a VSC the auto manufacturer only extends repairs and warranty to certain models years and VIN numbers for particular problem. Even though the 2002 through the 2005 Altima 2.5s' all have the QR25DE 2.5s engine (which is the exact same engine with the exact same problems), the manufacturer, in this case NNA is able to loophole the laws concerning a recall. Like in my case and other people's cases, we have the 2002 and 2003 Altima that is experiencing this problem, but NNA won't take care of it even though they are aware of it and currently have a VSC on the 2004 and 2005 models. But the fact that you haven't received a letter seems to be further evidence that NNA, like other manufacturers, is using the VSC loophole to minimize their financial damage in this situation.

On the other side, a recall is mandated by the NHTSA (National Highway Transportation Safety Administration). A amnufacturer HAS to take care of all costs and asscoaited repairs of a safety or manufacturing defect related proble, such as the problem with the Power Valve / Butterfly Valve screws.

What we as consumers have the ability to do is file a complaint with the NHTSA on their website, http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/ and the more reports they get of a problem and the more reports that they receive that NNA is not addressing the situation as they should will make the NHTSA force NNA into a full blown RECALL.

That is why is is so important to contact the NHTSA and report your problem, you're not only helping save other people's LIVES and the lots of money, you're helping to ensure that YOUR LIFE is protected as well as your wallet. Also, as NHTSA sees that more an more manufacturers such as NNA are taking advantage of these recall loopholes, such as the VSC loophole, than it will help push further courtcases that make it illegal for manufacturers to only address issues in specific VIN numbers of a car with a problem or only address cars that are in certain regions of the country, even though all the cars of a particular model and year range have the same problem.

I hope this answers some questions.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

significant issue with the QR25... in my '03 sentra spec-v, it caused rough running, power loss, and a "multiple cylinder misfire" OBD code. It will trash the engine (and in my case, it DID). My engine was replaced (along with the intake manifold, precat/exhaust manifold, and O2 sensor) under warranty with no trouble from Nissan...


----------



## lpenix (Oct 3, 2005)

you know what really chaps my ass, is that nissan has way mucho money, and wont fix the dang cars. they built the cars they should fix them. it probally cost nissan 300 dollars to build a new engine, you know what you peeps should do is go to dateline or 20/20 they are always looking to bust someones balls.


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

in response to this epidemic my friend and I have done the loc-tighting and washer procedure to his 2.5 Altima....


----------



## lax26grad (Sep 29, 2005)

When you put loctite on the screws you're really saving yourself a lot of money and time that would otherwise be spent in hundreds of hours of fighting with Nissan North America and thousands of dollars in repairs. 

Again, please report to the NHTSA (National Highway Transportation Safety Administration) that your Butterfly Valve/Power Valve screws were loose. Report the problem to http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/ It literally takes less than 5 minutes. The more reports will cause Nissan to be FORCED into a FULL BLOWN recall and that recall will inlcude the 2002 and 2003 models.

I appreciate and thank anyone that fills out a report with the NHTSA online.


----------



## alexmanka (Oct 5, 2006)

*me too*

My 2002 Altima is having the same problem with the power valve screws. Has any progress been made in getting Nissan to take responsibility?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

shoulve'd gotten ur recall work done buddy.


----------



## alexmanka (Oct 5, 2006)

There was no recall. That's why this problem is so messed up. Nissan is just letting the engines break and then expecting the owners to pay for it.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i really thought there was a recall out for this issue.. thats very F'd up.. dealership won't do anything about it ?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I have an 02 Spec-V (2.5) I lost one of the screws, rough idle, engine light etc... took it
in (to stealership) and they replaced all the screws etc, at no charge. The car is back to 
running great again...


----------



## lax26grad (Sep 29, 2005)

*You're lucky...*



SPEEDO said:


> I have an 02 Spec-V (2.5) I lost one of the screws, rough idle, engine light etc... took it
> in (to stealership) and they replaced all the screws etc, at no charge. The car is back to
> running great again...



You're one of the lucky ones. Several of us have had our engines completely destroyed by this issue. Also, be careful. Another guy had the same issue and the screws replaced, but one of the cylinders was destroyed and he wasn't aware of it for some time. This is because the engine's computer will compensate for the timing issue of the dead cylinder, but as time progresses (month or two) it becomes more difficult for the computer to compensate and the issue of the dead/damaged cylinder and valve clearance will persist. Eventually you'll have a ruined cyliner head, etc. My recommendation is to spend the $85 dollars to have them do a compression test to be sure that the cylinders are working fine. That is a small price to pay to save potentially thousands later.

Still, I also suggest that you report on nhtsa.gov that you had this issue, even though nissan took care of it. This is the only way to get car dealers to own up to their poor engineering designs/flaws. Also, reporting the issue will save you in the long run if there are any other collateral issues related to the problem.

Did they ever find the screw that did come out of the valve? If they diddn't, it is still somewhere in the Catylitic Converter. My scre issue also damaged my Converter. That was $900 to replace in addition to the engine damage. Also if any of the honeycomb inside of the Converter was broken by the screw or even just crack, over time it will loosen, break and could be sucked back into your engine, even though this is suppossed to be a one way air flow system. The breakage and damage cause air flow probelms that suck the broken parts back up into the engine destroying it. 

This 2.5 engines have a heck of a lot of problems. Good luck.


----------



## t_cunning (Mar 12, 2007)

Has there been any progress in getting Nissan to take responsibility for this problem?

This just happened to my wife's car (a 2003 Altima) over the weekend. We got lucky that it didn't ruin the engine, but we still ended up with a $1000 repair bill. It's awfully frustrating to find out that Nissan is aware of the problem and did nothing about it for those of us with '02 or '03 models.


----------



## doc4bax (Jan 16, 2009)

I did my repair the other day. I wonder why 2002 and 2003 were not part of the recall. The engine is the same and has not been changed. I hear in 2006 they changed the screw design on the power valve. I have read countless stories of 2002-2003 owners having this problem. I went to the dealer and bought new screws, the collector gasket and some red LocTite all for under $20. Last night I made the repair and was surprised to see that all my screws were in good and tight, infact I had trouble getting most of them out. Upon further inspection mine looked as though they already had sealer on the threads. This is strange because I have a 2003 and bought it brand new from the dealer in 2003. So I know no such repair was made to my vehicle. I did the repair anyway and now fell confident they aren't coming out. I put them in real tight and also used red LocTite. Now its on to the precat repair.


----------



## 3PedalMax (Sep 14, 2009)

New here and not to kick up an old thread, but have they done anything about this issue to help 2002-2003 owners?

I have 3 Nissans one being a 2003 Altima with what looks to be the Power valve screw issue. I used to be a Honda/Acura guy until they had their tranny issues, which made me leave them. At least the eventually owned up to it and recalled all their effected models. I was even thinking of upgrading to the M35. Now it doesn't look like it's gonna happen. It's just infuriating to see a company, which almost failed during the 90s and came back strong by making what seemed to be great looking reliable cars. Looks like they have forgotten where they have come from and have become money hungry suits looking to work thru any loop hole to avoid being fully liable.

Note: Just read up on the oil consumption issue with the VQ engines. Now the power valve screw issue didn't even have to be present for me to not buy the M35.

Nissan you are seriously starting to move backwards again.


----------



## nhaltima02 (Sep 16, 2009)

Mines a 2002 Altima with 94K, I have changed the oil with synthetic oil and filter every 3000 miles, now I have rod bearings knock real bad for about 3 seconds on startup and lightly thereafter. I was told my precat might be gone and that most likely has caused my problem, I have not had a code or SES light.

I was also told this is not that uncommon of a problem and Nissan is aware of it but many on forums have said that Nissan refused to help them pay for repairs, only the Cat if emissions warrenty applied. They say the cat debris is sucked into the engine through the EGR system and acts as an abrasive in the oil. Now my ignition switch is shot!

My car has been a nightmare, 2 clutch cylinders, an intake gasket 68K floors rotted through at 75000K,washed at least weekly as my brother inlaw owns a tunnel wash. I also had a lower oil pan leak from a porus casting in the side!


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

thats y i took mine out of my 3.5..replaced it with nwp's vias delete plate..40 bucks


----------



## janell (Aug 24, 2011)

*2003 Altima Power Valve screw - engine failure*

This same thing just happened to me with my 2003 2.5L Altima with 110,000 miles. A power valve screw came loose and fell into the cylinder, ruining it. The fix is a full engine replacement at $4500 (the trade-in value of the car). It is exactly as stated by LAX26grad below. Same thing happened. I did send in a report to the NHTSA (Thanks for the info!) and saw a few other similar complaints. I have a call into Nissan but so far no call back. I do not expect any resolution or money from them since my car is out of warranty. 

There is still no recall for this model year. Any new news of a class action lawsuit? Any suggestions as what to do with my car? (They offered me $1000 at the Nissan dealership if I traded it in for another Nissan. Really don't want another Nissan at this point!) I have been great to this car and loved it and thought it would make it to 200,000 miles! So sad!

Any new info out there on this??? Thanks!!


----------



## janell (Aug 24, 2011)

*2003 Altima 2.5L power screw failure - engine failure Resolution?*

Any resolution by Nissan to the total engine failure caused by the power screw failure? Same thing just happened to me on my 2003 Altima with 110,000 miles last week while driving on the freeway (8/11/11). Looks as if Nissan probably won't do anything since out of warranty and no recall on this model year. Any info of class-action lawsuit? I also entered a complaint on the NHTSA website. Highly recommended.


----------



## doc4bax (Jan 16, 2009)

nhaltima02 said:


> Mines a 2002 Altima with 94K, I have changed the oil with synthetic oil and filter every 3000 miles, now I have rod bearings knock real bad for about 3 seconds on startup and lightly thereafter. I was told my precat might be gone and that most likely has caused my problem, I have not had a code or SES light.


It's not the rod bearings. Mine does the same thing but only when its cold...like 40 degrees out or less. It's the overhead cam tensioner. It's oil driven. When its cold out and the oil is thick, the engine has to heat up to get the oil flowing to push the tensioner against the cam chain. When the car sits for a while, the oil drains back to the pan and when you go to start the engine the process is repeated (oil has to heat up, thin out and work its way to the cam tensioner). I have tried 0-30W synthetic oil and it doesn't matter. Nissan denies the problem exists. This problem is with 2.5L engines all the way up to 2010...maybe even 2011. Some sound like a diesel in when its really cold. Can't be good for the motor. This is my first Nissan and probably my last...but even Honda and Toyota have their problems too.


----------



## mmills2 (Dec 21, 2015)

my Nissan Altima 2003 2.5 SL has been experiencing lot of vibrations and power lost while traveling on city streets and highways, the problem seems get worse once your exit the highway sitting at the light the car want idle. it seems like it wants to shut off. Now my engine check light comes on so I took the car to tire plus car care, they told me the ECM program is out dated and the code they read indicate new program update and possible catalytic converter problem, I took my car to have catalytic converter changed $400.00 dollars they cleared the engine check light and said this should take care of the vibration and engine idle problem, one week later engine check light came back on, problems of vibration has gotten worse. I decided to take the car to courtesy Nissan dealer had them to perform diagnoses service person told me the ECM was out dated so I paid $120.00 dollars to update ECM program, the service person told me the vibration is because maybe the THROTTLE BODY (power valve screw) may be going bad and if power loss happen again I will need to replace the THROTTLE BODY at my expense. Note: I have done some research and found Nissan North America (in their Voluntary Service Campaign papers) refers to it as the Power Valve. There are small screws on the valve that come loose and get sucked into the engine.Even though the 2002 through the 2005 Altima 2.5s' all have the QR25DE 2.5s engine (which is the exact same engine with the exact same problems), the manufacturer, in this case NNA is able to loophole the laws concerning a recall. Like in my case and other people's cases, we have the 2002 and 2003 Altima that is experiencing this problem, but NNA won't take care of it even though they are aware of it and currently have a VSC on the 2004 and 2005 models. I just file my complaint!!!


----------



## mmills2 (Dec 21, 2015)

my Nissan Altima 2003 2.5 SL has been experiencing lot of vibrations and power lost while traveling on city streets and highways, the problem seems get worse once your exit the highway sitting at the light the car want idle. it seems like it wants to shut off. Now my engine check light comes on so I took the car to tire plus car care, they told me the ECM program is out dated and the code they read indicate new program update and possible catalytic converter problem, I took my car to have catalytic converter changed $400.00 dollars they cleared the engine check light and said this should take care of the vibration and engine idle problem, one week later engine check light came back on, problems of vibration has gotten worse. I decided to take the car to courtesy Nissan dealer had them to perform diagnoses service person told me the ECM was out dated so I paid $120.00 dollars to update ECM program, the service person told me the vibration is because maybe the THROTTLE BODY (power valve screw) may be going bad and if power loss happen again I will need to replace the THROTTLE BODY at my expense. Note: I have done some research and found Nissan North America (in their Voluntary Service Campaign papers) refers to it as the Power Valve. There are small screws on the valve that come loose and get sucked into the engine.Even though the 2002 through the 2005 Altima 2.5s' all have the QR25DE 2.5s engine (which is the exact same engine with the exact same problems), the manufacturer, in this case NNA is able to loophole the laws concerning a recall. Like in my case and other people's cases, we have the 2002 and 2003 Altima that is experiencing this problem, but NNA won't take care of it even though they are aware of it and currently have a VSC on the 2004 and 2005 models.


----------



## expat (Dec 26, 2013)

mmills2 said:


> my Nissan Altima 2003 2.5 SL has been experiencing lot of vibrations and power lost while traveling on city streets and highways, the problem seems get worse once your exit the highway sitting at the light the car want idle. it seems like it wants to shut off. Now my engine check light comes on so I took the car to tire plus car care, they told me the ECM program is out dated and the code they read indicate new program update and possible catalytic converter problem, I took my car to have catalytic converter changed $400.00 dollars they cleared the engine check light and said this should take care of the vibration and engine idle problem, one week later engine check light came back on, problems of vibration has gotten worse. I decided to take the car to courtesy Nissan dealer had them to perform diagnoses service person told me the ECM was out dated so I paid $120.00 dollars to update ECM program, the service person told me the vibration is because maybe the THROTTLE BODY (power valve screw) may be going bad and if power loss happen again I will need to replace the THROTTLE BODY at my expense. Note: I have done some research and found Nissan North America (in their Voluntary Service Campaign papers) refers to it as the Power Valve. There are small screws on the valve that come loose and get sucked into the engine.Even though the 2002 through the 2005 Altima 2.5s' all have the QR25DE 2.5s engine (which is the exact same engine with the exact same problems), the manufacturer, in this case NNA is able to loophole the laws concerning a recall. Like in my case and other people's cases, we have the 2002 and 2003 Altima that is experiencing this problem, but NNA won't take care of it even though they are aware of it and currently have a VSC on the 2004 and 2005 models. I just file my complaint!!!


I removed the upper intake manifold on my '05 QR25DE and used red loctite on the butterfly valve screws. 140,000 km's and all the screws were still there. Have any of your mechanics checked to see if they are all there?


----------

